# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  05/09/2016 [PACK12] SAMSUNG CODE READER - Update 1.0.4.5

## mohamed73

ADDED FAST DIRECT UNLOCK by USB CABLE WITHOUT ROOT for SHANNON MODELS:   SM-A310F, SM-A310FD, SM-A310M, SM-A310MD, SM-A310N0SM-A310Y, SM-A5100, SM-A5108, SM-A510F, SM-A510FD, SM-A510KSM-A510L, SM-A510M, SM-A510MD, SM-A510S, SM-A510Y, SM-A510YDSM-A7100, SM-A7108, SM-A710F, SM-A710FD, SM-A710K, SM-A710LSM-A710M, SM-A710MD, SM-A710S, SM-A710Y, SM-A800FSM-A800F DUOS, SM-A800I, SM-A800IZ, SM-A800S, SM-A800YSSM-G03W, SM-G150N0, SM-G150NK, SM-G150NL, SM-G150NSSM-G155S, SM-G389F, SM-G5500, SM-G550F, SM-G550FY, SM-G890ASM-G903M, SM-G9287, SM-G9287C, SM-G928P, SM-G930F, SM-G930FDSM-G930K, SM-G930L, SM-G930S, SM-G930U, SM-G930VL, SM-G930W8SM-G935D, SM-G935F, SM-G935FD, SM-G935J, SM-G935K, SM-G935LSM-G935S, SM-G935U, SM-G935W8, SM-J120F, SM-J120FN, SM-J120GSM-J120M, SM-J120W, SM-J120ZN, SM-J200BT, SM-J200F, SM-J200GSM-J200GU, SM-J200M, SM-J200Y, SM-J710GN, SM-J710K, SM-J710MNSM-N910S, SM-N916K, SM-N916L, SM-N916S, SM-N920C, SM-N920CDSM-N920P, SM-N920G, SM-N920I, SM-N920K, SM-N920L, SM-N920SSM-N920W8, SM-N930F, SM-N930FD, SM-N930K, SM-N930L, SM-N930SSM-T375L, SM-T375S, SM-T3777, SM-T677, SM-T677NL, SM-T715SM-T715C, SM-T715N0, SM-T815, SM-T815C, SM-T815N0SM-T815Y, SM-T817, SM-T817P, SM-T817W

----------

